# Angus exploration sites



## clairie77 (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi there, has anyone got any new exploration sites for the angus area or not too far afield. Just had a back op and my research for new places has me stumped. I'd be grateful for any new explores. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 13, 2021)

Here's a list of derelict buildings in and around the Angus area.





Category:Derelict buildings in Angus - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org


----------



## clairie77 (Aug 13, 2021)

Thanks very much, there are a few here I haven't come across. I think I research too much and then end up to far from home. I love the finds like Ella's cottage.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 14, 2021)

Glad to be of help. But that list is just a skim off the top of the barrel, there's tons more dereliction around Angus. For instance I have a plan of looking for any traces of the Dundee to Newtyle railway. I know that if you take a train to Perth the Newtyle junction was just after the right hand bend passing Buckingham Junction. Now that Covid restrictions are eased I'll be able to get out. Here's a website that helps me a lot from the National Library of Scotland. And use "Side By Side" viewer. National Library of Scotland - Map Images


----------



## night crawler (Aug 14, 2021)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Glad to be of help. But that list is just a skim off the top of the barrel, there's tons more dereliction around Angus. For instance I have a plan of looking for any traces of the Dundee to Newtyle railway. I know that if you take a train to Perth the Newtyle junction was just after the right hand bend passing Buckingham Junction. Now that Covid restrictions are eased I'll be able to get out. Here's a website that helps me a lot from the National Library of Scotland. And use "Side By Side" viewer. National Library of Scotland - Map Images


You sound as bad as I am searching out railway remains


----------



## wolfism (Aug 15, 2021)

There are a few low key abandoned places in Angus that may still be accessible - the area behind Montrose Customs House, an old waterworks and reservoir out the Forfar road from Arbroath near Colliston, the old mansion house at Letham Grange although that may have been re-sealed. Also worth having a walk out to the Buddon Ness lighthouses when the firing ranges aren't in use (you can check when on the Army's website).


----------



## wolfism (Aug 15, 2021)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Glad to be of help. But that list is just a skim off the top of the barrel, there's tons more dereliction around Angus. For instance I have a plan of looking for any traces of the Dundee to Newtyle railway. I know that if you take a train to Perth the Newtyle junction was just after the right hand bend passing Buckingham Junction. Now that Covid restrictions are eased I'll be able to get out. Here's a website that helps me a lot from the National Library of Scotland. And use "Side By Side" viewer. National Library of Scotland - Map Images


Quite a bit of the line is still accessible. Starting in Lochee there's the "Miley" footpath, and beyond Muirhead you can park at Dronley and walk another couple of miles. Also some remnants in Newtyle itself and around what was Alyth Junction.


----------

